# FFF.. What question really drives you nuts...



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 13, 2012)

That is what question do people always ask you either professionally or personally that makes you crazy? I heard this on a radio talk show and it was rather interesting.

For instance..I am a nuclear tech. I am constantly asked by patients "Is this gonna make me glow?"

Another job related question I get asked as I prepare to pierce their skin with a large bore needle...
"Ahh..how long have you been doing this?" oops....they now get the 18 gauge and I make it hurt going in..J/K......no I am not..
I got asked that this week and I told the snooty lady 6 weeks..

I also hate "Do you have enough bracelets on?" 

What questions do you get asked repeatedly that makes you crazy?


----------



## Jags (Apr 13, 2012)

"Why are your feet so big?"

Its not really the question, but the explanation.


----------



## fossil (Apr 13, 2012)

Drives me nuts when someone asks me, "What question drives you nuts?"


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 13, 2012)

"what happened to your face?"...

cruel cruel world.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 13, 2012)

"You were in the war? Which army Union or Confederate?"


----------



## ScotO (Apr 13, 2012)

"when are you going to start working on the house again?"   That's the question my wife asks me ALL THE TIME.  I don't have the heart to tell her I'm just plain burnt out.  We are on the tailend of a MAJOR remodel, and the living room (last part of the house left other than the garage interior) is in the middle of it now.  It's sealed off from the rest of the house, and we are using our very large dining room as the temporary living room.  I keep telling her "it will be done by Christmas".  I just don't tell her what year.  It's been working now for 2 years!


----------



## ScotO (Apr 13, 2012)

Jags said:


> "Why are your feet so big?"
> 
> Its not really the question, but the explanation.


You then respond "you think my feet are big, you should see my other leg......"  OK, I couldn't resist that one.  All in good fun.......


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 13, 2012)

Just to UH...clear the air...I treat all my patients with respect and treat them as if they are my family.....
I may "kid" around here but I take my job seriously and treat all patients the same. I do not want "some" of you to think otherwise..

Over and Out...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 13, 2012)

"Do you think you have enough wood cut?"


----------



## jimbom (Apr 13, 2012)

Where is my _________________?   (wallet, makeup kit, cell phone, coffee cup, hair brush, slippers, glasses, watch, ring, any item a husband never touches)  Unfortunately, the standard Navy response to that question cannot be uttered.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 13, 2012)

Q: What's the best computer?
A: Depends how you plan to use it, which just TOTALLY confuzzles 'em.
Q: Where's my _________?
A: Where'd you put it?
Q: Why do you have so many freckles? (haven't gotten this one in a long time)
A: Just lucky, I guess.
Gamma, if you treat your patients like family......should we worry?
I'm sure you're very professional at work, even if you do wear a lot of shiny stuff on your wrist. And, the answer to the bracelet q is, of course, "actually no, I think I'll go put some more jewelry on just to make you ask more stupid questions!"
My dear mom thinks I'm a bit "snarky". I prefer the term "smartazz".


----------



## webbie (Apr 13, 2012)

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Dix (Apr 13, 2012)

"Why didn't this tech do that or this?" "What time is it?"

I dunno, ask them. I dunno.... look at the watch on your wrist or the clock on the wall and let me get done what I'm doing *grumbles*


----------



## 'bert (Apr 13, 2012)

"why is my computer doing this?"   I usually just ask them to hold the phone up to the screen so I can have a look.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 13, 2012)

"Why did you delete my post?"


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 13, 2012)

Did you ever do that scene from Ghost with the pottery wheel?  Shut the hell up. Do you really want details of what I've done in a pottery studio?

Here are more


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine is:
"Can I ask you a question?"

Just ask the freakin question.


----------



## h2ochild (Apr 14, 2012)

"you raise clams..so what do you do in the winter?" ...Do they think the clams at the seafood market were caught last summer?


----------



## iskiatomic (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you want a beer?  I'm still standing, keep em coming!!


KC 

Poor Doug


----------



## Adabiviak (Apr 14, 2012)

Not many, really, since most of silly ones just mask the actual intent of the question. I do the translation for them, and then see if the question is lame, needs an answer, or needs clarification. For example: "Working hard or hardly working?"
Translation: "Hello." (no answer needed)
Translation: "Listen to my funny." (question is lame depending on your sense of humor)
Translation (when I'm obviously working): "Are you actually busy?" (question is still lame, but needs an answer)
Translation (when I'm obviously relaxing): "Derp." (could be "hello", but clarification is needed if the person is a known cretin).


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 14, 2012)

My previous job required extensive travel. Quite often I would have to stop and ask for directions (pre GPS don't ya know). This is how it usually went: "Excuse me sir, how do I get to (insert destination here)? 9 times out of 10 they would say "from here?" I would think "No you DMF from Disney World!


----------



## Retired Guy (Apr 14, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Just to UH...clear the air...I treat all my patients with respect and treat them as if they are my family.....
> I may "kid" around here but I take my job seriously and treat all patients the same. I do not want "some" of you to think otherwise..
> 
> Over and Out...


If I ever needed to be nuked you'd be my first choice.


----------



## Retired Guy (Apr 14, 2012)

"Don't you think you are going too fast?"


----------



## smoke show (Apr 14, 2012)

Retired Guy said:


> "Don't you think you are going too fast?"


 Thats open to interpretation.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 14, 2012)

daveswoodhauler said:


> Mine is:
> "Can I ask you a question?"
> 
> Just ask the freakin question.


 

When someone says that to me I reply "You just did,now leave me alone,I'm very busy."


----------



## davmor (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't you think all that wood is going to get "Punky"?


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 17, 2012)

"Oh, you work for the Bangor Fire Department . . . do you know Harold Small? He's my great grandfather who worked there back in the 1960s?"

Answer: "No. Most everyone who was working in the 1960s is retired or dead."

or

"Oh, you work for the Bangor Fire Department . . . do you know William Henforth? I think he is a volunteer firefighter with the East Witopitlock Fire Department."

Answer: "You do realize that I said I'm with the Bangor Fire Department, right?"


or

"Are you a cop?

Answer: "Do you see a gun, Taser or donut?"


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 17, 2012)

eh...Im in retail......

1. "are you busy...?"
2. "is that all you....?" (ok, joking)


----------



## nate379 (Apr 17, 2012)

I get that often if someone sees me in uniform.  Oh... my grandson is in the Army/Air Force/Coast Guard/Marines etc at such and such place... you must know him?
I don't even know all the people in my OWN unit (about 350 people).



firefighterjake said:


> "Oh, you work for the Bangor Fire Department . . . do you know Harold Small? He's my great grandfather who worked there back in the 1960s?"
> 
> Answer: "No. Most everyone who was working in the 1960s is retired or dead."
> 
> ...


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 22, 2012)

how about a classic..

"are you done yet?"


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 22, 2012)

Why do you burn wood to heat ? I thought you liked the outdoors ! 

Pete


----------



## firebroad (Apr 23, 2012)

I used to work at MVA (Motor Vehicle Administration) in the title department.  Wish I had a nickle for every clown that said."Can you get my tickets fixed?"
Answer was always" "No, but I can see to it that the police get your records.."
Now I work for the State Mental Hospital (this was an absolutely logical career move, IMO).  The question now is, "Do you know if ____________ was ever there?"
Answer:  "No, but there was a person with the same name and address as you."


----------



## Gasifier (Apr 23, 2012)

(It's -20F with a 20 MPH wind.)

Cold out. Ain't it?


----------



## coaly (Apr 23, 2012)

Whas up ??

Especially when my stoned neighbor calls ME and I answer the phone to hear "Hey,  what's up"  then silence. Obviously the question he called about is too complicated to ask.


----------



## Gary_602z (Apr 23, 2012)

"Sir have you been drinking tonight"?

Gary


----------



## Realstone (Apr 26, 2012)

Best one I ever heard, and I heard it repeatedly as a program salesman at the CNE: "Where is the air show?"

I love open doors


----------



## mfglickman (May 1, 2012)

About my dogs. I actually gave DH a t shirt with this on it because these same questions come up every 5 minutes or so when we're out in public.

--------------------------
Yes, it's a dog. (What is that?)
Yes, it sheds. (Do they shed?)
No, it's not a black Saint Bernard. (I had a St Bernard as a kid, black, looked just like that.)
No, I don't have a saddle for it. (Do you have a saddle?)
Yes, it's a house dog. (It doesn't live inside does it?)
No, I don't have a huge house. (Do you have a huge house?)
Yes, you may pet it. (Can I pet your dog?)
No, it does not eat that much. (Do they eat a lot?)
Yes, that's drool. (What's this?)
-------------------------

Fun thread!


----------

